# Middle ⅓ of Ridge cap shingles blew off?



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I'd re-cap the whole ridge. If some blew off, the nails were probably too short. Odds are the rest are the same.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need some info first.
What type shingles?
Ridge vent?
How old is the roof?
Look at the shingles that blew off, did the area where the nails are break out or is it the shingle it's self that tore?
Often times people cheap out when it comes to caps and use 3 tab shingles and cut them.
Most of the time if the roofs not to steep it works.
A real shingle cap for dimensional shingles is twice as thick as a 3 tab and will hold much better. 
If there's a ridge vent the nails also needed to be at least 2-1/2" long.


----------



## HandyBrad (Dec 22, 2010)

Davejss said:


> I'd re-cap the whole ridge. If some blew off, the nails were probably too short. Odds are the rest are the same.


That was my feeling as well. I am having it quoted by a couple roofing contractors. My roof is a 10/12 or 12/12... and I'm NOT comfortable being up there. 



joecaption said:


> Need some info first.
> What type shingles? *30 year dimensional OC*
> Ridge vent? *Yes, Cobra. Replacing that too. Both ends of the ridge vent have peeled up. Recommendations welcome. *
> How old is the roof? *3 years TODAY*
> ...


I haven't pulled the nails to see how long they were. 
thanks for the info. both of you...:thumbsup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If that many broke off I'm sure with that pitch roof they where cracked down the middle if they where just 3 tabs cut as caps.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Shingle Vent II for the Ridge Vent.

New Hip and Ridge Caps.

Proper length nails.


----------



## HandyBrad (Dec 22, 2010)

joecaption said:


> If that many broke off I'm sure with that pitch roof they where cracked down the middle if they where just 3 tabs cut as caps.


Not many were cracked down the middle. They were nailed down VERY close to the edge. They appear as if the nail was overdriven. When you look up at the ridge from the front and back of the house you can tell the shingle favors the east side of the house. IOW, Doubt there was a chalk line, its crooked as  



Windows on Wash said:


> Shingle Vent II for the Ridge Vent.
> 
> New Hip and Ridge Caps.
> 
> Proper length nails.


I have relayed this info to the contractors I have spoke with. 


I have read about the prevailing wind stuff.. on my place the wind blows directly at the west side (prevailing). The shingles blew off west to east. What would you do differently knowing this?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Add more nails, nailed close to what edge?


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Run the new cap shingles "into" the wind and a fat bead of a urethane based caulk applied on top of the shingle vent for the caps to "bed" in would not hurt. On each side of the vent, where the nails will go. Good luck!


----------



## HandyBrad (Dec 22, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Add more nails, nailed close to what edge?


To the edge of the shingle.



roofermann said:


> Run the new cap shingles "into" the wind and a fat bead of a urethane based caulk applied on top of the shingle vent for the caps to "bed" in would not hurt. On each side of the vent, where the nails will go. Good luck!


Okay that sounds like a good idea.

They can't be run into the wind. The wind blows directly perpendicular the house. Straight at it.


----------

